# الرد على وديع احمد



## apostle.paul (9 يوليو 2011)

*هذة المقالة قراتها لهذا الشخص وكنت اعتقد انى ساقرا لاهوت مقارن راقى وسارد عليه لاهوتيا الا ان وجدت انسان ضال يمزج ضلالاته باساطير الاولين ليخرج لنا مقالة تعبر عن عجز تام لمواجهه الحق الذى عجز قبله ان يقف امامنه رسوله 
فالحق ان يسوع المسيح هو الكلمة الازلى الذى تجسد فى ملء الزمن لم ننسب له زورا واختطافا ما هو غير مستحق بيه بل هو بالحق معادلا لله اخذا صورة عبد صائرا فى شبه الناس واطاع الى الموت موت الصليب
تعليقاتى هتبقى ببساطة على قدر بساطة هذا الشخص وساثبت لكم كمية الجهل اللى بتخرج منه نتيجة تعصب اعمى على شخص المسيح وانتمائه لانبياء دجالين  
*


> يزعم المسيحيون أن  إلههم حكم على اّدم بالموت إذا أكل من شجرة إسمها :  ( شجرة معرفة الخير و  الشر )


*غلط الله لم يحكم على  احد بالموت الانسان  حكم على ذاته بالانفصال عن الله حينما تمرد على الذات الالهية  فصك الموت الذى كتب علينا كتب من قبل خطايانا وليس من الله 
**وَإِذْ كُنْتُمْ أَمْوَاتًا فِي الْخَطَايَا وَغَلَفِ جَسَدِكُمْ، أَحْيَاكُمْ مَعَهُ، مُسَامِحًا لَكُمْ بِجَمِيعِ الْخَطَايَا،*
*14 إِذْ مَحَا الصَّكَّ الَّذِي عَلَيْنَا فِي  الْفَرَائِضِ، الَّذِي كَانَ ضِدًّا لَنَا، وَقَدْ رَفَعَهُ مِنَ  الْوَسَطِ مُسَمِّرًا إِيَّاهُ بِالصَّلِيبِ،**قبل الله*


> ومن يأكل منها يصير عارفاً الخير و الشر . - فكيف يجوز امتحان انسان  لا يعرف الفرق بين الخير و الشر ؟


*ومين قال ان الانسان كان يعرف الشر قبل السقوط
الشر اكتسبه الانسان لما خالف الوصية وسقط وهكذا عرف التمرد والكسر والعصيان قبل ذلك هو صورة الله البهية بلا خطية
فهو لم يكن امتحان للتفريق بين شر وخير هو اعطاه الوصية الالهية فى حالة تعديه سيعرف الشر وفى حالة الاحتفاظ بحالته المخلوق عليها فهو كامل بلا شر
وكانت الوصية التى منها دخل ابليس الى ادم لاسقاطه فسقط ادم بحسد ابليس فالوصية كانت حماية لادم من تعديه الذاتى ومن ثم فقدانه رجاؤه فى الخلاص مثل لوثيفر الملاك الساقط
*


> فأكلت حواء و أعطت لآ...دم  فأكل .ولما أكل منها اّدم و حواء , فوجيء هذا الإله بتلك الخطية , فارتبك و  احتار ماذا يفعل ؟ لأنه يحب البشر .!


*الاخ الشماس ابقى افتح الانجيل واقرا وسيبك من كتاب ميكى ماوس (القران)اللى انت بتقراه دا*
*عَالِمِينَ أَنَّكُمُ افْتُدِيتُمْ لاَ بِأَشْيَاءَ تَفْنَى، بِفِضَّةٍ أَوْ ذَهَبٍ، مِنْ سِيرَتِكُمُ الْبَاطِلَةِ الَّتِي تَقَلَّدْتُمُوهَا مِنَ الآبَاءِ،*
*19 بَلْ بِدَمٍ كَرِيمٍ، كَمَا مِنْ حَمَل بِلاَ عَيْبٍ وَلاَ دَنَسٍ، دَمِ الْمَسِيحِ،*
*20 مَعْرُوفًا سَابِقًا قَبْلَ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ، وَلكِنْ قَدْ أُظْهِرَ فِي الأَزْمِنَةِ الأَخِيرَةِ مِنْ أَجْلِكُمْ،*
*خلاص المسيا معروف ومدبر فى فكر الله الازلى من قبل ان يخلق الانسان الله لا يتفاجا ولا يرتبك بل بعلمه المطلق الازلى سيعرف سقوط الانسان ومن ثم دبر الخلاص له فالهنا لا يعرف الفشل ولا يقدر ان يواجه مشكلة ويبحث لها عن حل فهو العقل الاعظم المدبر لهذه الخليقة *


> ذلك أيضاً لأن حُكم هذا الإله على  اّدم يعني الهلاك الأبدي له و لنسله إلى الأبد لأنهم يرثونها و يورثونها  لأبنائهم و أحفادهم و هكذا باستمرار  ,


*جاوبتك على الحكم بالهلاك انه اجرة الخطية 
فالاله القدوس يقتضى ان يعلن ذاته كرافض للشر وبالتالى فلا شركة للنور مع الظلمة
وتوارث هذة الطبيعة الفاسدة ليس حكما الهيا بل هو حكم الطبيعة 
فكل مولود يحمل صفات ابوه وبالخطايا صور مولود كل امراة ولا يقدر ان يتبرر امام الله
لهذا لزم ان يعيد الله خلقة نفوسنا وارواحنا وطبائعنا من جديد وبالميلاد الفوقانى ولدنا من الله ولبسنا صورة المسيح وخلعنا الانسان العتيق * 


> فلا توجد توبة ولا مغفرة تنجي الانسان من الجحيم . - قالوا  : ذلك لأن تلك الخطية التي فعلها اّدم كانت موجهة مباشرة إلى الله , فهي  خطية لا نهائية و غير محدودة , لأنها موجهة إلى الغير محدود , فتكون  عقوبتها غير محدودة


*غلط
بالتوبة يحصل الانسان على المراحم الالهية وبالدم يستوفى العدل الالهى وغضب الله على فجور الناس وشرورهم كرافض للخطية ولابد وان يقضى العدل حقه لكى نحصل على المراحم الالهية
خطية ادم كانت موجهه ضد الله وضد صلاح الله 
وهكذا خطايا كل البشر
فكل البشر ساقطين ليس لان ادم ابوهم اخطا بل لان الجميع اخطا فبخطايانا نحن حصلنا على الدينونة وليس لخطية ادم ادم كان المدخل ومنه سار الفساد فى جسد البشرية*
*مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ كَأَنَّمَا بِإِنْسَانٍ وَاحِدٍ  دَخَلَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ، وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ الْمَوْتُ،  وَهكَذَا اجْتَازَ الْمَوْتُ إِلَى جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ، إِذْ أَخْطَأَ الْجَمِيعُ.*


> و لا يوجد أي أساس لهذه الأفكار في كتبهم كلها , و  بالمنطق تكون كل الخطايا موجهة إلى الله مباشرة , فالذي قال لا تأكل هو  القائل لا تزن  و لا تقتل ولا تسرق . فتكون كل الخطايا موجهة إلى الله  مباشرة بحسب قولهم عن خطية اّدم


* بالنسبة للاساس فانت غير مؤهل لتكلم على الكتاب لانه لم ترى الكتاب ولم تفتحه فى حياتك فانت تاتى صاغرا عن قدى معلمينك تستقى منهم المعرفة كما كان يستقيها رسول الدجل والشعوذة نرجع لموضوعنا اى خطية موجهه ضد الله فى الاول وفى النهاية لانك حينما تخطا تتمرد على الصلاح الالهى وتفعل ضد ما يريد صلاح الله اللامتناهى فى القداسة والبر
لهذا كل البشر اخطاوا وخطاياهم موجهه ضد الله وتمردهم ضد الله
*


> بل يوجد في كتابهم ما يفيد أن الله  العادل قال إن الإبن لا يرث خطية أبيه , و أن كل إنسان يموت بخطيته


*وهل انسان قال عكس ذلك كل انسان هيموت بخطيته
فنحن لم نرث خطية بعينها من ادم نحن ورثنا طبيعة فاسدة وبهذة الطبيعة صنعنا الخطايا*


> و أن  الله قال أن من يتوب يحيا أي في الحياة الأبدية ( الجنة ) ( حزقيال 18 )


*صح التوبة تحصل بيها على المراحم الالهية
حينما تقدم قديما ذبيحة الاثم بدم التيوس والعجول فهذة هى التوبة فى العهد القديم
وفى عهد المصالحة بدم يسوع نحصل على المصالحة والغفران
*


> قالوا : و لأن اّدم  حين أخطأ كان بلا خطية , فلا بد أن يموت عنه إنسان بلا خطية , ليفديه هو  ونسله من الجحيم .و لا يوجد إنسان بلا خطية لأنهم كلهم يرثون خطية أبيهم و  أمهم . - و بما أنه لا يوجد أحد بلا خطية سوى إلههم , فلابد أن يأخذ جسد  إنسان , و ينزل و يدفع الشيطان إلى دفع الناس إلى قتله ليكون فداءاً عن  البشر ,و كأن الفداء لا يصح إلا بانتقام المذنب من البريء .!!!


*كمية اخطاء شنعية
صحيح ان الفادى لابد وان يكون حاملا لنفس الطبيعة المفدية لانه سيمثل امام العدل الالهى كنائب عنها
وصحيح انه لا يوجد ولا بار وان البار المطلق هو يهوه الهنا 
وصحيح ان يهوه جاء فى الجسد 
لكن يهوه المتجسد لم يقتل
يهوه المتجسد قال*
*لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْخُذُهَا مِنِّي، بَلْ أَضَعُهَا أَنَا مِنْ ذَاتِي. لِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ أَضَعَهَا وَلِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ آخُذَهَا أَيْضًا. هذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةُ قَبِلْتُهَا مِنْ أَبِي*
*المسيح لم يقتل المسيح رفع فوق خشبة العار وهو بذاته وضع حياته عنا واسملها فى يد الاب
فلو كان المسيح قتل لا يصلح للفداء المسيح قدم ذاته ككاهن ولم يقتله احد 
هو رفع على المذبح وقدم ذاته كذبيجة اثم كما تنبا دانيال

ثانيا الفداء لا يقوم على الانتقام بل على الحب
المسيح ليس مجبرا ان يموت ولم يجبره احد بل جاء بذاته ووضع ذاته لاجلنا بالحب وليس بالانتقام
وخدم خدمة المصالحة بالحب وارتضى ان يكون فى وضعية الانسان الهالك امام وجه الاب لكى يصل بالهالك الى عدم الفساد
** هكَذَا أَيْضًا قِيَامَةُ الأَمْوَاتِ: يُزْرَعُ فِي فَسَادٍ وَيُقَامُ فِي عَدَمِ فَسَادٍ.*
*43 يُزْرَعُ فِي هَوَانٍ وَيُقَامُ فِي مَجْدٍ. يُزْرَعُ فِي ضَعْفٍ وَيُقَامُ فِي قُوَّةٍ.*
*44 يُزْرَعُ جِسْمًا حَيَوَانِيًّا وَيُقَامُ جِسْمًا رُوحَانِيًّا. يُوجَدُ جِسْمٌ حَيَوَانِيٌّ وَيُوجَدُ جِسْمٌ رُوحَانِيٌّ.*
*45 هكَذَا مَكْتُوبٌ أَيْضًا: «صَارَ آدَمُ، الإِنْسَانُ الأَوَّلُ، نَفْسًا حَيَّةً، وَآدَمُ الأَخِيرُ رُوحًا مُحْيِيًا».*
*46 لكِنْ لَيْسَ الرُّوحَانِيُّ أَوَّلاً بَلِ الْحَيَوَانِيُّ، وَبَعْدَ ذلِكَ الرُّوحَانِيُّ.*
*47 الإِنْسَانُ الأَوَّلُ مِنَ الأَرْضِ تُرَابِيٌّ. الإِنْسَانُ الثَّانِي الرَّبُّ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ.*
*48 كَمَا هُوَ التُّرَابِيُّ هكَذَا التُّرَابِيُّونَ أَيْضًا، وَكَمَا هُوَ السَّمَاوِيُّ هكَذَا السَّمَاوِيُّونَ أَيْضًا.*
*49 وَكَمَا لَبِسْنَا صُورَةَ التُّرَابِيِّ، سَنَلْبَسُ أَيْضًا صُورَةَ السَّمَاوِيِّ.*
*50 فَأَقُولُ هذَا أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ: إِنَّ لَحْمًا وَدَمًا لاَ يَقْدِرَانِ أَنْ يَرِثَا مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ، وَلاَ يَرِثُ الْفَسَادُ عَدَمَ الْفَسَادِ.* 



> هذا أمر  معكوس يخالف كتابهم القائل : الشرير فدية الصديق ( أمثال سليمان )


*جاهل ايضا ولن اعلق سوى بوضع الاعداد كاملة امام الجهلاء وهىت هتشهد وحدها على عقليتك المريضة*
*10 نَفْسُ الشِّرِّيرِ تَشْتَهِي الشَّرَّ. قَرِيبُهُ لاَ يَجِدُ نِعْمَةً فِي عَيْنَيْهِ.*
*11 بِمُعَاقَبَةِ الْمُسْتَهْزِئِ يَصِيرُ الأَحْمَقُ حَكِيمًا، وَالْحَكِيمُ بِالإِرْشَادِ يَقْبَلُ مَعْرِفَةً.*
*12 اَلْبَارُّ يَتَأَمَّلُ بَيْتَ الشِّرِّيرِ وَيَقْلِبُ الأَشْرَارَ فِي الشَّرِّ.*
*13 مَنْ يَسُدُّ أُذُنَيْهِ عَنْ صُرَاخِ الْمِسْكِينِ، فَهُوَ أَيْضًا يَصْرُخُ وَلاَ يُسْتَجَابُ.*
*14 اَلْهَدِيَّةُ فِي الْخَفَاءِ تَفْثَأُ الْغَضَبَ، وَالرَّشْوَةُ فِي الْحِضْنِ تَفْثَأُ السَّخَطَ الشَّدِيدَ.*
*15 إِجْرَاءُ الْحَقِّ فَرَحٌ لِلصِّدِّيقِ، وَالْهَلاَكُ لِفَاعِلِي الإِثْمِ.*
*16 اَلرَّجُلُ الضَّالُّ عَنْ طَرِيقِ الْمَعْرِفَةِ يَسْكُنُ بَيْنَ جَمَاعَةِ الأَخِيلَةِ.*
*17 مُحِبُّ الْفَرَحِ إِنْسَانٌ مُعْوِزٌ. مُحِبُّ الْخَمْرِ وَالدُّهْنِ لاَ يَسْتَغْنِي.*
*18 اَلشِّرِّيرُ فِدْيَةُ الصِّدِّيقِ، وَمَكَانَ الْمُسْتَقِيمِينَ الْغَادِرُ.*
*19 اَلسُّكْنَى فِي أَرْضٍ بَرِّيَّةٍ خَيْرٌ مِنِ امْرَأَةٍ مُخَاصِمَةٍ حَرِدَةٍ.*
*20 كَنْزٌ مُشْتَهًى وَزَيْتٌ فِي بَيْتِ الْحَكِيمِ، أَمَّا الرَّجُلُ الْجَاهِلُ فَيُتْلِفُهُ.*
*21 اَلتَّابعُ الْعَدْلَ وَالرَّحْمَةَ يَجِدُ حَيَاةً، حَظًّا وَكَرَامَةً.*
*22 اَلْحَكِيمُ يَتَسَوَّرُ مَدِينَةَ الْجَبَابِرَةِ، وَيُسْقِطُ قُوَّةَ مُعْتَمَدِهَا.*
*23 مَنْ يَحْفَظُ فَمَهُ وَلِسَانَهُ، يَحْفَظُ مِنَ الضِّيقَاتِ نَفْسَهُ.*
*24 اَلْمُنْتَفِخُ الْمُتَكَبِّرُ اسْمُهُ «مُسْتَهْزِئٌ»، عَامِلٌ بِفَيَضَانِ الْكِبْرِيَاءِ.*
*25 شَهْوَةُ الْكَسْلاَنِ تَقْتُلُهُ، لأَنَّ يَدَيْهِ تَأْبَيَانِ الشُّغْلَ.*
*26 اَلْيَوْمَ كُلَّهُ يَشْتَهِي شَهْوَةً، أَمَّا الصِّدِّيقُ فَيُعْطِي وَلاَ يُمْسِكُ.*
*27 ذَبِيحَةُ الشِّرِّيرِ مَكْرَهَةٌ، فَكَمْ بِالْحَرِيِّ حِينَ يُقَدِّمُهَا بِغِشٍّ!*
*28 شَاهِدُ الزُّورِ يَهْلِكُ، وَالرَّجُلُ السَّامِعُ لِلْحَقِّ يَتَكَلَّمُ.*
*29 اَلشِّرِّيرُ يُوقِحُ وَجْهَهُ، أَمَّا الْمُسْتَقِيمُ فَيُثَبِّتُ طُرُقَهُ.*
*30 لَيْسَ حِكْمَةٌ وَلاَ فِطْنَةٌ وَلاَ مَشُورَةٌ تُجَاهَ الرَّبِّ.*
*31 اَلْفَرَسُ مُعَدٌّ لِيَوْمِ الْحَرْبِ، أَمَّا النُّصْرَةُ فَمِنَ الرَّبِّ.*


> و  اختار أبوه له الموت بالصليب كأداة لقتله ليكون بأشد تعذيب و أحقر موتة ,و  لم يشفق عليه كقول بولس . لماذا ؟ لا أدري


*حقا لماذا لا تتدرى تعالى نشوف بولس قال ايه*

* لأَنَّ الَّذِينَ سَبَقَ فَعَرَفَهُمْ سَبَقَ فَعَيَّنَهُمْ لِيَكُونُوا مُشَابِهِينَ صُورَةَ ابْنِهِ، لِيَكُونَ هُوَ بِكْرًا بَيْنَ إِخْوَةٍ كَثِيرِينَ.*
*30 وَالَّذِينَ سَبَقَ فَعَيَّنَهُمْ، فَهؤُلاَءِ دَعَاهُمْ أَيْضًا.  وَالَّذِينَ دَعَاهُمْ، فَهؤُلاَءِ بَرَّرَهُمْ أَيْضًا. وَالَّذِينَ  بَرَّرَهُمْ، فَهؤُلاَءِ مَجَّدَهُمْ أَيْضًا.*
*31 فَمَاذَا نَقُولُ لِهذَا؟ إِنْ كَانَ اللهُ مَعَنَا، فَمَنْ عَلَيْنَا؟*
*32 اَلَّذِي لَمْ يُشْفِقْ عَلَى ابْنِهِ، بَلْ بَذَلَهُ لأَجْلِنَا أَجْمَعِينَ، كَيْفَ لاَ يَهَبُنَا أَيْضًا مَعَهُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ؟*
*33 مَنْ سَيَشْتَكِي عَلَى مُخْتَارِي اللهِ؟ اَللهُ هُوَ الَّذِي يُبَرِّرُ.*
*34 مَنْ هُوَ الَّذِي يَدِينُ؟ اَلْمَسِيحُ هُوَ الَّذِي مَاتَ، بَلْ بِالْحَرِيِّ قَامَ أَيْضًا، الَّذِي هُوَ أَيْضًا عَنْ يَمِينِ اللهِ، الَّذِي أَيْضًا يَشْفَعُ فِينَا.* 
*فكيف سنتبرر امام الله ونتمجد ان لم ينتزع المسيح طبعائنا من الفساد ويشفع بدم ذاته امام الله الاب ويمجد هؤلاء الذين اختارهم من قبل انشاء العالم*



> ومن علمائهم من قال إن هذا  الصلب للإله كان مُرَتَّباً له من قبل الأزل , أي من قبل خلق الخلق , ليبرر   وجود إبن إلههم من قبل خلق اّدم وجوداً أزلياً مع إلههم


*تقصد الكتاب الىل قال كدا 
ثانيا ابن الهنا موجود من الازل ليس لانه سيفدى البشر لانه هو اصلا الاله خالق الاكوان*
* فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللهِ، وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللهَ.*


> فلا حاجة لهذا  الإبن إلا الفداء


* كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ، وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ.

** فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ خُلِقَ الْكُلُّ:  مَا في السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، مَا يُرَى وَمَا لاَ يُرَى،  سَوَاءٌ كَانَ عُرُوشًا أَمْ سِيَادَاتٍ أَمْ رِيَاسَاتٍ أَمْ سَلاَطِينَ. الْكُلُّ بِهِ وَلَهُ قَدْ خُلِقَ.*
*17 الَّذِي هُوَ قَبْلَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، وَفِيهِ يَقُومُ الْكُلُّ*
*18 وَهُوَ رَأْسُ الْجَسَدِ: الْكَنِيسَةِ. الَّذِي هُوَ الْبَدَاءَةُ،  بِكْرٌ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، لِكَيْ يَكُونَ هُوَ مُتَقَدِّمًا فِي كُلِّ  شَيْءٍ.*
*19 لأَنَّهُ فِيهِ سُرَّ أَنْ يَحِلَّ كُلُّ الْمِلْءِ،*
*20 وَأَنْ يُصَالِحَ بِهِ الْكُلَّ لِنَفْسِهِ، عَامِلاً الصُّلْحَ بِدَمِ صَلِيبِهِ، بِوَاسِطَتِهِ، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ: مَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، أَمْ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ.*



> فضحَّى به فداء اّدم و نسله إلى الأبد . فيكون إلههم  دبَّر قضية التجسد و الفداء من قبل خلق البشرية .! = و المعنى أنه دبَّر  خطية اّدم , و أوقعه فيها لينزل إبنه بالجسد البشري  يفتديهم .


المسيح دبر خطية ادم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟واوقعه فيها؟؟؟؟؟؟
*مش لاقى كلام غير انه اقولك ربنا يعينك على عقلك ويشفيك قول امين
لا يا عزيزى الهك هو الذى يخلق للنار وللجنة ويتحكم على مصائر الناس بمزاجه لكن الهنا اعطنا الحرية بان نختار وعليه يكون مصيرنا ولم يخلق ناس للنار وللجنة ولم يجعلنا نعمل اعمل اهل النار لكى يدخلنا النار فهذة صفات الالهه الوثنة الىل انت بتعبدها*
 *الابن قدم ذاته فهو الكاهن والذبيح
والاب قبل ذبيحته عنا
وتدبيرها كان من قبل انشاء الخليقة ليس الله ارتبك لما وقع الانسان وفشل فى ايجاد حل لخلاصه
*


> ثم قالوا إن  الإبن واحد مع الآب و مع الروح , فيكون الإله المُتَجَسِّد هو الثالوث


* 
غلط لانك طالما تكلمت عن اقانيم الله فالذى تجسد هو الابن وليس الاب او الروح
*


> و لكي يفسروا ضرورة الفداء قالوا إن الشيطان هو من يقبض الأرواح , و  يحبسهم في الجحيم , سواء الصديقين و الصالحين و الأنبياء , مع الأشرار (!),  حتى جاء إبن إلههم و فداهم


*مِنْ يَدِ الْهَاوِيَةِ أَفْدِيهِمْ.  مِنَ الْمَوْتِ أُخَلِّصُهُمْ. أَيْنَ أَوْبَاؤُكَ يَا مَوْتُ؟ أَيْنَ  شَوْكَتُكِ يَا هَاوِيَةُ؟ تَخْتَفِي النَّدَامَةُ عَنْ عَيْنَيَّ*

*وَأَنْتِ أَيْضًا فَإِنِّي بِدَمِ عَهْدِكِ قَدْ أَطْلَقْتُ أَسْرَاكِ مِنَ الْجُبِّ الَّذِي لَيْسَ فِيهِ مَاءٌ.*
*12 ارْجِعُوا إِلَى الْحِصْنِ يَا أَسْرَى الرَّجَاءِ. الْيَوْمَ أَيْضًا أُصَرِّحُ أَنِّي أَرُدُّ عَلَيْكِ ضِعْفَيْنِ.*


> كل هذا أيضاً لا يوجد له أصل في كتابهم كله


*لانك عمرك مفتحت الكتاب *


> و لكي يمكن لإلههم أن يموت عن البشر , لابد أن يكون إنساناً , فينزل و  يدخل في بويضة من مبيض إمرأة , و البويضة حجمها لا يُرَى إلا بالميكروسكوب  الإلكتروني , و ينمو جنيناً في بطنها , و ينزل مولوداً من فرجها بين مجرى  البول و مجرى البراز , و يجوع و يتبول و يتبرز و يرضع و ينمو , و يكبر ,و  يدفع الناس إلى أن يصلبوه , و لكي يتم الصلب بكل التعذيب و الاستهزاء  لا  بد أن يخدع الشيطان, فلا يعرف أنه إبن إلههم الآتي لأجل الفداء . فيموت و  يتم دفنه .و يتم الفداء , أي : الضحية البشرية كما عند الوثنيين


عذرا ايه الاله الحق
*فقد تجرا عباد معبود قريش الوثنى ان ينسبوا لخليقتك النجاسة
فهم لا يعرفوك ولا يعرفوا ان القدوس يخلق كل شئ بحكمة وتدبير فائق فجعلوا خليقة الانسان نجاسة ونشكرك ايها المسيح الهنا لانك كرمت طبيعتنا فيك ومنحتنا الكرامة فيك فكل شئ خلقته يديك لا عيب فيه سوى فى عقول الوثني تابع الالهه الوثنية النجسة *
*ومين قال ان الاله يولد ايها المتغابى
فالله روح ازلى سرمدى غير مركب يفوق ادراكنا وعقولنا غير مستوى على عروش ولا يجلس فى سردة منتهى فوق كعبة اصنام  
حقا فانك مسكين تتبع الها مفغلا قد اعتقد بان المسيحين ينادوا بان الله اتخذ من بين البشر زوجة وانجب منها طفلا 
فتبا لالهك الغبى الذى لا يفهم ولا يعى ما يؤمن بيه الاخرون فقبل ان تناقشنا فى ايمانا النقى امسك بايد الهك وفهمه ما لا يفهمه
المسيح كانسان ولد كانسان وعاش مثلنا كانسان
ام انك تعتقد بانه كان سيهبط علينا من الفضاء الخارجى
ام اننا سنستيقظ فى الصباح الباكر نجده 
وحينما اراد ان يدخل العالم اختار اكثر النساء قداسة على وجه الارض المطوبة مريم العذراء واتى بلا زرع بشر متجسدا من روح القداسة والخوف روح الله القدوس
وليس بنكاح السفاح من عاهرة مكة 
*


> مع أن كتابهم يقول أن الله لا يتغير ( صمد )


*هو انت تعرف يعنى ايه صمد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لما تعرف تعالى كلمنا*


> ألا  تكون كل هذه الأحوال تغييرات في معبودهم ؟ .


*هو هو امس واليوم والى الابد لا يعتريه تغيير ولا ظل دوران
*


> و لا ندري ما  هي علاقة الثمرة التي أكلتها حواء و أعطت اّدم فأكل , بكمية التعذيب و  الاستهزاء الموصوف في  كتابهم عن المصلوب .!!!


*امثالك من الىل بيدوروا حوالين اصنام قريش لا يفهموا بشاعة الخطية 
كان بايد يسوع ميتعذبش جلده وجراحه راينا فيها بشاعة الخطية ودينونة الله الرهيبة عليها فى شخص ابنه الوحيد لكى يترنم اشعياء ويقول بحبره شفينا
بحبره وجراحته شفى نفوسنا المريضة بالخطية وبموته فدى نفسونا من سطوة الهاوية 
*


> و الأعجب أن علماءهم  يقولون أن الشيطان كان يعرف بوجود إبن لإلههم , و أن الشيطان  رفض أن يسجد  له , و علم بمهمة الفداء , و أراد أن يجعلها تفشل (!), و هذا أيضاً بدون  دليل


* 
طيب لما تقولى علماء مين هبقى اقولك ايه العالم دى يارب بس
*


> فيقولون أن مسيحهم أخفى ذاته عن الشيطان لئلا يُفسد التدبير ,  فكان يقول : أنا إنسان , و يُظهر أعراض الضعف البشري من جوع ونوم و عطش و  خوف لكي يخدع الشيطان , فهو إله كاذب و مُخادع .  - و هذا كله بدون دليل من  كتبهم


*عيب لما تنسب قذارة الهك لالهنا فالهنا لا يعرف المكر
فهو الهك الشيطانى فقط اللى بيمكر على الناس وهو خير الماكرين
المسيح اخلى ذاته 
يمعنى ان مجد الالوهة لم يظهر سوى بعد اتم مصالحتنا مع الاب 
الشيطان حاول ان يعرف هل هو المسيا ابن العلى ام لا فلم يسمح له بان يعرف فهو ياتى وليس له فى شئ فما هو المطلوب ان يذهب يسوع ويقابل ابليس ويقول له على فكرة انا ربنا بس متقلش لحد 
متبطلوا سذاجة بقة ملتوا البلد 
اما الجوع والنوم والعطش دى صفات فسيولوجية ياعم التمرجى ضروروية للحياة يا جاهل مش مظاهر ضعف ولا عايز المسيح يعيش سوبر مان لا ياكل ولا يشرب ولا يعطش 
اشترك معنا فى اللحم والدم وشابهنا فى كل شئ فى طبيعتنا
*


> ولماذا كل هذا ؟ لكي لا يقول لاّدم و حواء : قد غفرت لكما ؟


*دا الاله المتخلف اللى انت ماشى وراه اللى يعمل كدا
بس سؤال غفرلهم وبعديم كرشهم
هو متخلف عقليا ولا ايه طالما غفرلهم كرشهم ليه
الهنا كلى العدل ويرفض الخطية ولا عشرة للخطية وفاعلها مع القدوس المطلق
الله غفر بالفعل لادم دون ان يتنازل عن عدله الالهى 
فى الذبيحة تلاقى الحق الالهى والرحمة 
دفع ثمن الدينونة وحصل ادم على المراحم 
* *بَلْ آثَامُكُمْ صَارَتْ فَاصِلَةً بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَ إِلهِكُمْ، وَخَطَايَاكُمْ سَتَرَتْ وَجْهَهُ عَنْكُمْ حَتَّى لاَ يَسْمَعَ.*


> و  القساوسة يقولونها في كل لحظة حول العالم ؟ إن هذا لأمر عجيب لم أكن أصدقه و  أنا مسيحي , وكنت أتعجب منه  ومنهم .  = و قالوا : لما مات المسيح على  الصليب , و خرجت روح جسد هذا الإله , و روح جسد المسيح التي خرجت ليست هي  الروح القدس .(!) , و لما كان قابض الأرواح هو إبليس ( و ما زال !!!)  ,  جاء ابليس ليقبض روح المسيح , فإذا بروح المسيح تلتف من حوله , و تقبض على  إبليس , و تقوم بتكتيفه, و أخذت مفاتيح الجحيم من جيبه , و أسرعت روح  المسيح المتحدة بلاهوت إلههم ( يعني اللاهوت خرج من الناسوت و ذهب مع الروح  إلى الجحيم) , و هناك وجدت الجحيم مُغلقاً بالمتاريس الحديد و أبواب نحاس ,  كما يقول ( أثناسيوس ) الشماس المصري الوثني في مجمع نيقية الوثني برئاسة  الإمبراطور قسطنطين الوثني .و جاء هذا الكلام بالحرف في الجزء الأول من  كتاب ( قصة الكنيسة القبطية ) للمؤرخة المصرية المسيحية الأرثوذكسية  المعاصرة ( إيريس حبيب المصري حنين). - فلما وجدت روح المسيح المتحدة  باللاهوت كله – أن الجحيم محاط بالمتاريس , قامت بتحطيمها و تكسير الأبواب ,  مع أن كل التمثيلية السابقة كانت من أجل أن يسرق مفاتيح الجحيم من جيب  إبليس .!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​


*وبعدين رجلك خطبت فى السرير لاقيت الشيطان بيعبث فى مؤخرتك زى مقال رسولك صح
اولا بعيدا عن سفالتك ضد القديس اثناسيوس اللى تراب جزمته برقبتك انت وكل ماتك الوثنة وعلى راسهم رسول العربان النصاب 
مفاتيح ايه يا عديم الفهم ومتاريس ايه واقفال
هو الجحيم دا مكان مادى يا ......... يحمل اسفار
اكمل انت النقط زى مقالها الهك 
**وَإِذْ كُنْتُمْ أَمْوَاتًا فِي الْخَطَايَا وَغَلَفِ جَسَدِكُمْ، أَحْيَاكُمْ مَعَهُ، مُسَامِحًا لَكُمْ بِجَمِيعِ الْخَطَايَا،*
*14 إِذْ مَحَا الصَّكَّ الَّذِي عَلَيْنَا فِي الْفَرَائِضِ، الَّذِي  كَانَ ضِدًّا لَنَا، وَقَدْ رَفَعَهُ مِنَ الْوَسَطِ مُسَمِّرًا إِيَّاهُ  بِالصَّلِيبِ،*
*15 إِذْ جَرَّدَ الرِّيَاسَاتِ وَالسَّلاَطِينَ أَشْهَرَهُمْ جِهَارًا، ظَافِرًا بِهِمْ فِيهِ.
**فَإِنَّ الْمَسِيحَ أَيْضًا تَأَلَّمَ مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً  مِنْ أَجْلِ الْخَطَايَا، الْبَارُّ مِنْ أَجْلِ الأَثَمَةِ، لِكَيْ  يُقَرِّبَنَا إِلَى اللهِ، مُمَاتًا فِي الْجَسَدِ وَلكِنْ مُحْيىً فِي الرُّوحِ،*
*19 الَّذِي فِيهِ أَيْضًا ذَهَبَ فَكَرَزَ لِلأَرْوَاحِ الَّتِي فِي السِّجْنِ،*
*الشرح اللاهوتى/
الابن المتجسد الكلمة الازلى الذى صار فى الجسد 
عبد يهوه المختار الذى سر ان يسحقه الاب بالحزن وعليه وضع اثم جميعنا
حجب الاب وجهه عنه وهو القدوس الذى بلا عيب البار الذى لم يعرف خطية صار خطية لاجلنا
ذاق بنعمة الله الموت لاجل كثيرين وحينما اكمل كل شئ وصار كل شئ جديدا صرخ لابيه مستودعا روحه البشرية بين يدى الاب
فصار يسوع هو اول انسان يستودع روحه بين يدى الاب
وبسبب خطايانا كتب علينا صك الموت من قبل خطايانا فاصبح لابليس الحق فى انه ياخذ ارواحنا الى مملكة الظلام والهاوية 
المكان الذى بلا ماء ولا حياة منفصلين عن الاله القدوس والحياة الازلى
وقد اغلق علينا ولم يعد لنا رجاء سوى يد الله وذراعه القوية تمتد لخلاصنا وتفدينا من يد الهاوية
لم يكن يعرف ابليس ان المعلق على الصليب هو ابن العلى المسيا مشتهى الامم كلمة الاب الازلى فظنه ككل البشرية الساقطة ومن حقه ان يقبض على روحه 
فاستودع يسوع البار روحه فى يدى الاب
وحينما انطلقت روحه من جسده لم يتمكن ابليس منه فهو الاله الكلمة الذى يعرفه حق المعرفة وجرده من رئاسته الملائكية فى القديم واتى اليوم ليجرده من رئاسته الشيطانية على ارواح البشر 
قال يسوع رئيس هذا العالم ياتى وليس له فى شئ
ولم يكن لابليس شئ فى يسوع فهو الذى قال من منكم يبكتنى على خطية 
انتزع منه سلطانه على المفديين واستردنا من قبضته وسلطانه وذهب باروحنا الى حيث يوجد هو فى السماويات
اما الكفرة وعبدة الاوثان فنصيبهم فى البحيرة المتقدة بنار وكبريت امام نحن المخلصون فلا خوف علينا ولا هم يحزنون الذين ليس للموت الثانى سلطان عليهم
وحينما اقام الله الاب يسوع اخذ جسده واجلسه معه فى السماويات واصبح لنا ثقة فى دخول الاقداس بدم يسوع البار
**للهُ الَّذِي هُوَ غَنِيٌّ فِي الرَّحْمَةِ، مِنْ أَجْلِ مَحَبَّتِهِ الْكَثِيرَةِ الَّتِي أَحَبَّنَا بِهَا،*
*5 وَنَحْنُ أَمْوَاتٌ بِالْخَطَايَا أَحْيَانَا مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ ­ بِالنِّعْمَةِ أَنْتُمْ مُخَلَّصُونَ ­*
*6 وَأَقَامَنَا مَعَهُ، وَأَجْلَسَنَا مَعَهُ فِي السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ،


**وَإِنَّمَا حَيْثُ تَكُونُ مَغْفِرَةٌ لِهذِهِ لاَ يَكُونُ بَعْدُ قُرْبَانٌ عَنِ الْخَطِيَّةِ.*
*19 فَإِذْ لَنَا أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ ثِقَةٌ بِالدُّخُولِ إِلَى «الأَقْدَاسِ» بِدَمِ يَسُوعَ،*
*20 طَرِيقًا كَرَّسَهُ لَنَا حَدِيثًا حَيًّا، بِالْحِجَابِ، أَيْ جَسَدِهِ،*
*21 وَكَاهِنٌ عَظِيمٌ عَلَى بَيْتِ اللهِ،*
*22 لِنَتَقَدَّمْ بِقَلْبٍ صَادِق فِي يَقِينِ الإِيمَانِ، مَرْشُوشَةً  قُلُوبُنَا مِنْ ضَمِيرٍ شِرِّيرٍ، وَمُغْتَسِلَةً أَجْسَادُنَا بِمَاءٍ  نَقِيٍّ.*
*23 لِنَتَمَسَّكْ بِإِقْرَارِ الرَّجَاءِ رَاسِخًا، لأَنَّ الَّذِي وَعَدَ هُوَ أَمِينٌ*


> كتبه :دكتور وديع  أحمد فتحي , الشماس المصري الذي هداه الله للاسلام . ربيع أول 1432 .


*رد عليك خالد عبد الرحمن يوليو 2011 مسلم مغفل سابقا وعرف يسوع حاليا*


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يوليو 2011)

*
اله المسلمين وطرق غفرانه يرجى عدم الضحك
**http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=183427*
*نصيحة اخوية حاول تكون مهذب يعنى متبقاش جاهل ومدلس وكداب وكمان قليل الادب

فانت كدا كدا انت او اى انسان بيقوم ضد معرفة يسوع تحت مداس الحق ليوم الدين وهيفضل كل وثنى بيعبد الهه الامم الوثنة تحت مداس الحق وهنسلمكوا مقيدين لكرسى المسيح المخوف تتلقوا دينونته من يده ودمكوا على راسكوا
ومنتظرينك فى منتدى الكنيسة العربية ان كنت تجرؤ على محاورتنا *


----------



## حنا السرياني (9 يوليو 2011)

ميه ميه يا معلم
وديع احمد ده واحد كذاب و شتام و يدعي انه كان شماسا
و دعاه الزعيم الي مناظره في المسيحيات و لكنه لم ياتي الي الان
مناظرة مع وديع أحمد ​


----------



## جلفاوي (11 يوليو 2011)

هل هو فعلا دكتور ام انه كاذب ولا يحمل اي شهادة اريدا ردا صريحا لو سمحتم واي اختصاص يحمل
الف شكر على الرد القوي جدا


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 يوليو 2011)

جلفاوي قال:


> هل هو فعلا دكتور ام انه كاذب ولا يحمل اي شهادة اريدا ردا صريحا لو سمحتم واي اختصاص يحمل
> الف شكر على الرد القوي جدا



*تقصد دكتور فى ايه بالظبط؟*​


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يوليو 2011)

*هوريكوا النهاردة درس عملى على الهواء مباشرة مع وديع احمد هوريكوا الفرق بين انسان بيعرف المسيح وانسان بيترك المسيح 
عفوا عفوا عفوا بنات المسيح ممنوع منعا باتا الدخول على الصورة الكلام دا للشباب فقط
نبو مان العضو المحترم سال وديع احمد عن حديث ماعز اللى احنا كلنا عارفينه رد عليه قاله ايه؟

*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يوليو 2011)

* لأَنَّ كُلَّ شَجَرَةٍ تُعْرَفُ مِنْ ثَمَرِهَا. فَإِنَّهُمْ لاَ يَجْتَنُونَ مِنَ الشَّوْكِ تِينًا، وَلاَ يَقْطِفُونَ مِنَ الْعُلَّيْقِ عِنَبًا.
  اَلإِنْسَانُ الصَّالِحُ مِنْ كَنْزِ قَلْبِهِ الصَّالِحِ يُخْرِجُ الصَّلاَحَ، وَالإِنْسَانُ الشِّرِّيرُ مِنْ كَنْزِ قَلْبِهِ الشِّرِّيرِ يُخْرِجُ الشَّرَّ. فَإِنَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلَةِ الْقَلْبِ يَتَكَلَّمُ فَمُهُ.




هؤلاء من تركوا المسيح كما قالوا وادعوا 
اما نحن الذين عرفنا يسوع
**



*​*بَلْ نَظِيرَ الْقُدُّوسِ الَّذِي دَعَاكُمْ، كُونُوا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا قِدِّيسِينَ فِي كُلِّ سِيرَةٍ.*
*لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: «كُونُوا قِدِّيسِينَ لأَنِّي أَنَا قُدُّوسٌ».*
*ومازلت الدعوة مستمرة منى ليك ولكل مسلم ضال هنا فى المنتدى لاكشفك واكشف الاعيب ضلالاكم امام العالم *


----------



## ابن الكلمة (14 يوليو 2011)

عزيزى الصورة فى المرفقات مش واضحة ، يا ريت تحسن ال resolution شوية ، علشان أنا محتاج الصورة ده بشدة ..... 

ربنا يباركك


----------



## جلفاوي (17 يوليو 2011)

انا سالت قلت هل هو دكتور ام لا واي اختاص الكنورة بتاع ا>ا كان دكتو ر فقط دا سؤال لمن يعرفه


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (18 يوليو 2011)

أليس هذا الذى يسمى نفسه بالدكتور وديع ، هو الذى كان قد جاء هنا منذ حوالى ثلاثة أعوام

وكنا قد وجدنا كلامه كله متناقضات ، وهو آخذها من قصيرها وإختفى !!!!!!!

++ وهذا كان تعليقى عليه آنذاك ، وهو لم يرد :

+++ رجاء التكرم بوضع رابط عن المواقع التى يحكى فيها الأخ الفاضل الدكتور / وديع أحمد ، عن تفاصيل حياته فى المسيحية ، وطائفته ، وعائلته المسيحية -- التى يقول عنها أن أباه كان على علاقة وثيقة بالبابا كيرلس -- وعن ظروف هذا التغيير ... إلخ .
++++ كما نرجو أن يوضح الأخ الدكتور كيفية عمله ثلات فترات فى المستشفى يومياً ، بالإضافة للهوايات والمسؤليات الأخرى ، مثلما يقول : (( لم أعلم بهذا الرابط الا الآن لأنشغالي في موقعي الاسلامي و منتداي : منتدى نعمة الاسلام و عملي كطبيب ثلاث فترات يوميا و انشغالي بالكتابة هوايت )) ، ومن المعروف أن ذلك يعنى أنه يعمل 24ساعة يومياً ، لأن المستشفيات ليس بها إلاَّ ثلاث فترات مجموعها 24ساعة ، فلعلها مجرد سهو


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يوليو 2011)

*عزيزى مكرم هى دا اخلاق انسان ادمى يقول هذا الالفاظ الواطية
انا معرفش هو دكتور ولا تمرجى ولا سواق توك توك وميهمنيش احنا هنا علشان نعلم هؤلاء الجهلة ما يقوله الفكر المسيحى بعيدا عن شخصيته ايا كانت انا بس وريت عينة من القاذورات من هؤلاء الاشخاص  
*


----------

